# South West England



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_Hiya!

I know I posted a thread on UK meetups recently so please forgive this new (and my second) thread! lol The thing is I live soooo far away from London that I cannot make it, so I was just wondering if there were any others in the South West of England who might like to meet up? I dont know if there actually any other members that live in the South West even, so I'll be lucky to get a reply I know! lol :lol: 

x_


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

No sorrry I live in Lancaster but we sometimes have meet-ups in Blackpool is that too far for you?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

There might be a Surrey meetup end of August, but thats South East I'm guessing thats a bit of a trip for you? We're 45 mins approx outside London


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Rubyfox said:


> No sorrry I live in Lancaster but we sometimes have meet-ups in Blackpool is that too far for you?



Other end of the country Julie 

I'm sure you'll get other members to sort a meet up


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Sinead-Rocky said:


> Other end of the country Julie
> 
> I'm sure you'll get other members to sort a meet up


 
:laughing1: O well I was never very good at geography:laughing1:


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL I'll let you off Julie...


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Jessbell said:


> _Hiya!_
> 
> _I know I posted a thread on UK meetups recently so please forgive this new (and my second) thread! lol The thing is I live soooo far away from London that I cannot make it, so I was just wondering if there were any others in the South West of England who might like to meet up? I dont know if there actually any other members that live in the South West even, so I'll be lucky to get a reply I know! lol :lol: _
> 
> _x_


Where do u live ??


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_
I live on Dartmoor, in South Devon. I am hoping to make it up to London/Surrey at some point for a meetup, but it would be SO wonderful to have someone else to meetup with more regularly. I'd even go as far as Bristol or Cornwall I think if anyone was in that radius! 

Thanks for all the replies girls!  

x_


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Theres a new person looking for a chi here today that live in Devon............

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=26313


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Jessbell said:


> _I live on Dartmoor, in South Devon. I am hoping to make it up to London/Surrey at some point for a meetup, but it would be SO wonderful to have someone else to meetup with more regularly. I'd even go as far as Bristol or Cornwall I think if anyone was in that radius! _
> 
> _Thanks for all the replies girls!  _
> 
> _x_


We are in Dorset so I think thats a good few hours from you unfortuantly


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

I live near exeter.Near tiverton if youve heard of it!
x x x


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Sure have  Been down there a few times and my auntie lives in appledore so been around that area too


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Aw really?Where abouts in Dorset do you live?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I live near ringwood which is about 20 mins from Bournemouth


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Aw i use to go to Bournemouth all the time with my family a few years back.Havnt been for about 6 years now though!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Aw well let me know if you are ever around here


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

cocochihuahua said:


> I live near exeter.Near tiverton if youve heard of it!
> x x x


_
My brother and sister in law have just moved to Tiverton! I will hopefuly be going there a fair bit now, maybe we could meet up some time?

x _


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Jessbell said:


> _
> My brother and sister in law have just moved to Tiverton! I will hopefuly be going there a fair bit now, maybe we could meet up some time?
> 
> x _


Aw definitly!I live in Bampton but am in Tiverton practically everyday!
x x x


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Sorry just saw on another post that ur dual nationality-australian and british!
Thats so weird cus i am aswell!Was born in Brisbane!x x x


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_
No way! That's so cool! :cheer: So how long have you been over here then? My Mum was born in Melbourne and I was born here which is why I'm entitled to duel nationality. I've only been to Austalia once, and that was about 6 years ago! I hope to go again soon, maybe next April after I get married. 

That is way cool!

x_


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Aw one of my good friends moved out to melbourne last year! 
Ive been over here for quite a while. Im sort of the opposite to you- i was born in australia but my mum was born here! She emigrated there years ago and me, my sister and brother where born out there and my other two brothers born in england!I moved back when i was about three but have been back and fourth alot!
I spent a few months over there when i was about 8 and went to school there, then did the same when i was around 10/11. Last time i went was last year for a long holiday. 2 of my brothers live out there so its nice to visit!
Hope you do get to go back soon!
Does your mum live in the uk?
x x x


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey id like to be part of the meetups in south west uk since im moving back there in a few days!!!!.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Aw wicked!
Where abouts do you live?


----------



## Blossom73 (Sep 18, 2007)

Did a SW meet-up ever go ahead? I know I am sparkley new but I wouldn't like to miss out on anything 

Rachel x


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

No, no! Not yet!
Where abouts do you live???
x x x
x x
x


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Oooh i just saw your from paighnton!
I live kinda near Exeter- go to exeter college!
x x x
x x
x


----------



## Blossom73 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ahh you aren't far away at all then  I don't have a Chi at the moment, but I could always bring my 2 naked girls. We could meet up and go for a walk with our furkids or not so furkids in my case :laughing1: 

Rachel x


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Rachel , I have wanted a crested for so long now !! They are gorgeous , really would like one someday


----------



## Blossom73 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Jayne

Thank you  I waited 20 years for a crestie - first saw them when I was 12 and now I have 2, I absolutely adore them 

Maybe you can meet them someday  I often come up your way, they like to show off!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Blossom73 said:


> Ahh you aren't far away at all then  I don't have a Chi at the moment, but I could always bring my 2 naked girls. We could meet up and go for a walk with our furkids or not so furkids in my case :laughing1:
> 
> Rachel x


Aw yeah that would be fun! Would love to meet your naked babies hehe Bless em!!!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Blossom73 said:


> Hi Jayne
> 
> Thank you  I waited 20 years for a crestie - first saw them when I was 12 and now I have 2, I absolutely adore them
> 
> Maybe you can meet them someday  I often come up your way, they like to show off!


If you're ever nearby atall let me know. would love to meet you all


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

im from cheddar somerset.


----------



## Blossom73 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ahh I'm supposed to be going to Taunton tomorrow. 

Rachel x


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_

Ok, so I reckon we've done enough talking about it, how about a South England meet up girls? Sorry I've been slack in replying to this, I've been away a LOT lately but am now back home. For the moment! Lol! 

So, how bout it? Where's half way? Exeter maybe? I dunno, anyone else wanna suggest a more suitable place? 

This is SOOOOO exciting!!!    

x_


----------

